# R.I.P Tiny (Fan-footed)



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

We have had you a couple of years, along with your boyfriend and girlfriend.
Youve done so well, grown up got fat and even laid eggs for me, even if you did eat them!! you out of the three to me and everyone else always seemed teh most active, the strongest one of all. I guess we were wrong.

Last night you werent well, infact i honestly thought you were dead, i popped you on to paper ready to remove you from the room, and you took a huge gasp of air. i gave you a second chance, gave you some water, poped you in a tub. Came down this morning to find you dead 

Im so sorry, and i also killed those EVIL evil mealworm beetles which managed to get in to the tub. im so sorryry i just hope you had diedat that point. (on had taken to nibblying her tail )

You must of been happy you were Brilliant to watch, my favouite gecko to watch. Will miss you  really will. Im sure spotty and dotty will too.

Dad will burry you soon, its too frozen outside to do it now! but yea..
keeop on catchign those crickets, mealies etc in reptiheaven ok?

Sleep well mrs, will miss you 

The day we got you










Putting on weight!










One of the only times we were able to pick you up! You were SO SO SO SO SO SO fast!










Sleep well. Miss you x


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP Tiny

So sorry love


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

GothGirl said:


> RIP Tiny
> 
> So sorry love



thanky)


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

so sad


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hubert_cumberdale said:


> so sad




thank you for posting


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

She looked lovely. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

geena she was stunning sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hollypops said:


> She looked lovely. Sorry for your loss.





sparkle said:


> geena she was stunning sorry for your loss xxx



thank you you two 
the other two look so lost in their big viv now


----------

